# The eventual gravel and CX bike specs



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

could these be the eventual specs for the so-called gravel and CX types of bikes:

- 142mm wide rear spacing
- 12mm thru axel front
- disc brakes

Hmm, or maybe take a rigid 29er and put skinny tires and a dropbars on it?


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Let's hope not.
But the marketing folks will try to convince the marketplace that if racers benefit from 142 spacing and thru axels + discs = so does everyone else. It just ain't so.... racers may begin to push the limits of their equipment in a couple of spots on a course, amateur riders don't see the limits of their equipment. But I have no doubt they are coming.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Cantilevers or nice mini V's work well, and allow for lighter wheels, and especially in dry weather don't really have any disadvantages, a nice Steel cross/gravel type bike like a Gunnar cross hairs or similar custom steel frame with good parts and a decent carbon fork will have a really nice ride quality and be fairly light, my cross bike with the November wheels I will have next week should be around 18.5#maybe less with 38MM triggers setup tubeless, yes if you spend over 5k on a carbon cross type bike with disc you might get below 18# but it won't nesisarrily be a better ridding bike.
Disc on a road type bike will be most useful as a dedicated wet weather ready rain bike, I know I've thought about getting a disc cross bike to replace my older cross check rain bike, but I have my cross check very well setup and I've ridden it for about 15 years.
Adam


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

They'll probably use thru axles, not axels.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

well some makes are already coming out with 142mm rear. So, in a few years, all the road bikes with 130mm rear with disc, are gonna be screw if they need a new wheelset, because choices are gonna be limited to nonexistent. As I see it, the battle for standard will be between 135mm and 142mm rear, but I think it'll settle down to 142mm eventually, just like the mtb scene. Mtb bikes with 26" wheels... are pretty much worthless right now. My friend bought a $4000 Pivot with 26" wheels just 3 years ago, it's now sitting in his garage, can't even sell it for $1000. Talk about changing standards and massive depreciation.


----------

